# ATitool Causes Doom 3 Sound Issues / 5.1 Cutoff and Crackle



## TheBlueRaja (Aug 29, 2004)

Hi All,
  Dont know if your aware of this, but a lot of people are having problems with ATiTool and Doom 3 sound issues on NForce motherboards, but dont know that its ATITool thats causing it.

Theres a big thread about this over at [H]ardocp,  but in all honesty im not sure if its a bug in ATItool or Doom itself, but i suspect its Doom 3 as this also happens with programs like Motherboard monitor as well.

The bug happens when playing Doom 3, what happens is that when people use 5.1 surround sound after a short period of time the sounds starts to crackle and then cuts out or just cuts out completely.  It was found that for the Majority of people that this would happen if you had some sort of monitoring tool running in the background, in our case ATITool, and it was continually monitoring temperatures etc.  

In my case i had ATITool in the tray monitoring card temperature on my X800.  I had to disable this in order to get the sound to work properly.  The program itself could still be run in the background as long as the temperature monitoring function is switched OFF otherwise after about 10 seconds of playing the sound would just stop completely in Doom 3 and i would have to restart the sound system or switch to stereo sound.

Just a FYI.


----------



## acrowley23 (Aug 29, 2004)

set tempchip task off!! then the surround sound in Doom3 is alright workin ..

Think wizzard will fix it soon...


----------

